# Illegal driver!!!!



## jplkorea83 (Mar 28, 2012)

So I was playing with the Taylormade R320Ti driver 8 years ago, left the country and started playing again this year. I've discovered it's now illegal!!!

Any ideas of what to do with it? Guess I need a new driver. Never really got on with it anyway. Good condition if anyone fancies it!


----------



## McilroyFan (Mar 28, 2012)

Why is it illegal? To be honest I don't think you would get much for it but its a good excuse to get a new shinny one :whoo:


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 28, 2012)

McilroyFan said:



			Why is it illegal? To be honest I don't think you would get much for it but its a good excuse to get a new shinny one :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

CoR that is too high. So too much "trampoline" effect on the ball at point of impact.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 28, 2012)

Gotta bin the big dog or at least get rid of the head if the shaft is still suited to you (although after 8 years I think it won't be performing as it should). Get to a fitting centre and remember to bring the credit card!


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 28, 2012)

I would be very interested in hitting one of these trampoline drivers that they banned, would they still keep up with today's 449/460 drivers?


----------



## Richuk123 (Mar 28, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			I would be very interested in hitting one of these trampoline drivers that they banned, would they still keep up with today's 449/460 drivers?
		
Click to expand...

The longest driver I've ever hit, and I still stand by it today , was the Taylor Made XR-03. A stupid high COR in a 400cc head , on the end of a graffaloy blue s = boom!!ne:

I still have mine in the garage and I have took it down the range recently for a bit of a whirl at I easily hit It passed the RB11s I tried.

Personally, they should have never put the ban into force for the simple reason being it helped high handicappers achieve distance off the tee, but Generally speaking, as the lower the handicap got , the higher the ball flight was, so you need a low degree driver and a stiffer shaft to make it work (my Xr-03 is 8.5)


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 28, 2012)

If your only playing social golf it's not a problem anyway only I'd your looking at playing comps do you need a new big dog. Not much you can do with it if you go for a new shiney.


----------



## jplkorea83 (Mar 28, 2012)

I guess given that I didn't really enjoy it, it's a great excuse to buy myself a new one. Obviously it was the drivers fault I had a wicked slice on it and not mine 
Given that it's been so long, what mid range driver would you recommend for a mid handicapper?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 28, 2012)

Get yourself a few to try and have some fun testing!


----------



## moogie (Mar 28, 2012)

Richuk123 said:



			The longest driver I've ever hit, and I still stand by it today , was the Taylor Made XR-03. A stupid high COR in a 400cc head , on the end of a graffaloy blue s = boom!!ne:
		
Click to expand...

YEP,  I totally Agree
I owned this same Driver,  the LONGEST Taylormade Driver EVER
Crazy Long..............

The Next model XR-05 wasnt a patch on the XR-03


----------

